

Amazon as an Antidote to Life Inside the High Technology Bubble - kelukelugames
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/amazon-antidote-life-inside-high-technology-bubble-glenn-kelman

======
kelukelugames
I used to work at Redfin. Not sure how I feel about this.

